# education vs goals



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi,
My brother has been in jail for most of his teenage years for doing young stupid things. He served his time, so now trying to move on with his life. It is hard to find a job with a history and all. He has a passion for cooking and I am trying to guide him to get an education and get a job.

As for the future, what are his choices? I am sure most restaurants may not overlook his past so getting a job may be limited. Would an education help? He may open his restaurant someday, so what are his steps? I am willing to help out financially. 

I read in the forum, to pick a cheap school and work as line cook. Any suggestions for Houston or Dallas?

How do know find a cheap school with good teachers? I thought the best expensive schools have the good teachers?

In Dallas, we have Remington college and le cordon bleu (brand new program)

Thanks for any advice since it is never too late for someone to start over!


----------



## tsade (Nov 26, 2007)

I would say have him get finish his education and to into a culinary collage as that would help if he graduates from a culinary school then people wont mind so much about his past. It might be hard at first but if he keeps sticking to it he can change his future for the better and ya he could open that resturant. I would start out with going to a ma/pa resturant or a higher end fast-food place as his record might not sing with some of the middle-high end resturants but eventualy it will be forgiven and almost forgotten especially if he has shown he is back on track.


----------



## justjoe (Oct 1, 2007)

Dallas County Community College has a culinary program that is pretty cheap.


----------

